# Fletching distance away from end of nock



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Is there any specific distance from the nock to put on feathers , or is it just personal preference. Mine are 1.250"









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Really personal preference. I put mine close to 1.5 inches

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

As close to the rear as you can get without having facial contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher85 (Feb 28, 2014)

John Dudley Nock ON prefers about 1 1/8" from the end of the shaft up to the vane. I have mine like this and they shoot fine.


----------



## HoosierArcher85 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a pro tip from John Dudley 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTZinAg0Ey4


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

so long as it doesn't have string contact or face contact you'll be good. Typically I see 1" or there about as standard. Mine is a little more...just don't really care about it- so long all are relatively the same it doesn't matter.


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

Can you explain why no face contact ? I actually fletch my arrows so that one of the vanes touches my face at full draw. I feel it actually gives me an additional "anchor point."


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

because 1, it can be inconsistent (depending on where the contact is) and 2, will cause lateral nock travel.

If you want another anchor point using kissers on the lips and nose would remove #2. With a kisser/knot on the nose you wouldn't have facial movement that would cause inconsistencies...mouth can be very inconsistent (open, frown, smirk/smiling) would change the shape of the mouth where your additional anchor point would move.


----------



## bowyerlife (Feb 3, 2017)

i believe the standard is 1.125" the further back the better is works, so long as you dont get too much facial contact.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

you really do need zero facial contact to eliminate inconsistencies. any contact will be variable to a degree. beyond that put 'em as far back as you can for your anchor, d-loop length, release aid and nock length.


----------



## River1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

I like mine 3/4 of a inch from the end of the shaft


----------

